# Printer Won't Print Black!!! Help!!!



## divad130 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi all. We have a HP psc 1315xi that will print color, but not black!!! Very strange. The printer is new and worked with our old Emachines computer and my laptop. We just hooked it up with our new computer. It won't print with my laptop either. I tried reinstalling the software once, and I can't do that anymore since I lost the CD! Color, but no black?!?!?!? HELP PLEASE!!?!?!??!?!?!!?!???!!


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Is there a black ink cartridge in the printer, and if so, is it empty or dried up?


----------



## divad130 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ummm...I don't think so. Is there any other possible reason? Thanks.


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

So you have black ink in the printer?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Drivers are located HERE
There are two drivers one with all the HP bloatware or the basic one that works great on my PSC 1315
You should have two cartridges installed and in fact you can have three if you use the photo cartridge as well


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

also check *here*


----------



## divad130 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thank you very much. I will try both and let you know they it worked.


----------



## divad130 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Problem Fixed*

Intalling the drivers worked- Thanks a lot!


----------

